# Matts first ever cut! The journal.



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Decided to do my first cut, weathers been sunny and felt like a fat c**t with my top off and found my self holding my breath in, so finally bit the bullet and gone for it!! That and maybe a little persuasion from some board members @Frandeman among them :thumb . Looking at pictures now think I may have been in denial for a while!!! So it's on!!!

*Gear*

I'm currently 3 weeks into a high test (1400 mg a week) and 5iu growth eod, but decided to change it up as reasons stated above. Now some might think I'm taking this a little high but I really am paranoid about loosing muscle.

Dropping the test e to 750mg a week, npp 300 mg a week, tren ace 300 a week and upping my growth to 10iu eod, 5iu on waking up and 5iu before bed. 100mg proviron a day. 20mg cialis eod and 0.5mg Caber twice a week, aromasin 12.5mg 3 times a week.

Might up tren and npp on second month providing sides are ok.

*Diet*

Be using my fitness pal to track calories, I'm starting at 2750 calories a day, protein 285g 40%, carbs 285g 40% and fat 63g 20%. Eating clean a lot of chicken, eggs, porridge, veg etc...

*Training*

Starting off doing cardio every other morning fasted for 30 mins.

Weights at night for an hour,

day 1, Shoulders and traps

day 2, back and biceps

day 3, legs

day 4, Chest and triceps

day 5, rest

then repeat day one again, not having a specific arm day can hit all muscle groups once every 5 days.

*Supps*

Multi vit and minerals, bcaa while training, triple omega 3, b12, support max capsules, a USN pre workout and have omeprazole at hand if any acid reflux problems.

Starting weight 104kg and I'm 5'10, will adjust cals and cardio weekly on my Friday morning weigh in fasted will try to add cardio before dropping cals but see how I go. Having a cheat day every Friday not going to pig out but just have a rest from counting my cals and worrying about what I'm eating.

Any advice or criticism welcome as like I say I'm new to cutting and I'm sure @AestheticManlet is getting f**ked off with my questions :whistling: .

cheers.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

In matty baby. I'm not fvcked off with your pms haha.

It's more than enough gear to cut on buddy plus the high protein. Like I said just need to assess with the calories as you're not really sure of your maintenance cals.

Goodluck :thumbup1:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

*Day 1*

was yesterday hit my cals and trained chest and triceps, struggled with the cals last night as I'm dropping down from 4000 - 5000 a day (didn't used to track cals very well).


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Get some calve raises done equal ye sen out a bit 

Shall have a nosy and see how it all goes. Should get some good results


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Now it's the time to be lean and look awesome

In Winter get fat and big 

Good luck mate


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

*Day 2*

Feeling better already, don't feel as bloated as I used to and it's a nice break from trying to stuff my face constantly. Not hit my cals yet got 700 left but have another meal soon and doubt I'll be as hungry as I was last night.

first day doing cardio in the morning ran for 30 mins dropping it down to a walk 3 times for 2 mins, burnt around 200 cals and ran 2.96km.

trained back and biceps tonight... didn't train back very well since this log I'm training by myself, used to train with a mate so have to get used to motivating myself again. Start the npp and tren ace tomorrow so should help!!


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

I found this a great addition to making cardio less miserable


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> I found this a great addition to making cardio less miserable
> 
> View attachment 158701


 What's that do mate track how many calories your burning?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Ye its a heart rate monitor, wraps round ye chest, links to your phone so you can watch in real time and stay bang on in the fat burning or cardio training zone.

Can be used for interval training etc. Saves training above or below the ideal level for ages, each session is bang on.


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Very low calorie intake for 104kg.

why start this low?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Let's you watch to keep it bang on, not too high, not too low


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Ye its a heart rate monitor, wraps round ye chest, links to your phone so you can watch in real time and stay bang on in the fat burning or cardio training zone.
> 
> Can be used for interval training etc. Saves training above or below the ideal level for ages, each session is bang on.


 How much one of those bad boys set you back mate?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> How much one of those bad boys set you back mate?


 £40 odd quid on amazon. Wahoo tickr its called


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Deltz123 said:


> Very low calorie intake for 104kg.
> 
> why start this low?


 I put my stats into tdee calculator mate and reckons my maintenance cals are 2400 never mind cutting cals but thought that was very low.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Good luck with this


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

In mate. Good luck :thumb


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Good luck with your goals Matt. You look quite tall (apologies if I've missed your height elsewhere) so you should cut up pretty well.



Matt6210 said:


> felt like a fat c**t with my top off


 @Devil gtf in here :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Sasnak said:


> Good luck with your goals Matt. You look quite tall (apologies if I've missed your height elsewhere) so you should cut up pretty well.
> 
> @Devil gtf in here :lol:


 Cheers bud, I'm only 5'10 I'll add that in post.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Didn't realise I'd be seeing you cut in my lifetime :lol:

All the best Matt.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

dtmiscool said:


> Didn't realise I'd be seeing you cut in my lifetime :lol:
> 
> All the best Matt.


 Cheers resisted for long enough mate, weighing my chicken out at moment feel like a proper bodybuilder lol


----------



## MM84 (Jun 8, 2017)

In !!


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

*Day 3*

diet going really well I'm actually enjoying food for the first time since I can remember....even chicken 2 or 3 times a day, had a sneaky jump on scales and loosing but update my weight on Friday.

Started the npp, tren ace and upped my growth to 10iu today.

trained shoulders as legs a bit pippy so legs 2moro, will do cardio fasted in morning.

watching England loosing 2 - 1 in extra time and I'm fu**ing gutted! It's never coming home!


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Good luck mate. Gonna look very decent by the end.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

@Matt6210start pushing that cardio hard mate! You've inspired me to do some fasted this morning!

13.5km fasted, stopped for an espresso, no sugar then pressed on another 12.8km, another espresso then 11km back home.

37.3km and 1450 cals total.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> @Matt6210start pushing that cardio hard mate! You've inspired me to do some fasted this morning!
> 
> 13.5km fasted, stopped for an espresso, no sugar then pressed on another 12.8km, another espresso then 11km back home.
> 
> 37.3km and 1450 cals total.


 Some going mate, on your bike? Had a little run again fasted this morning hit 200 cals again but my legs especially my calves feel batterd, did no running or cardio for years.

still win dads race every year at step daughters school tho. :thumbup1:









One came up to me at the end this year tho an said he demands a drug test lol.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Some going mate, on your bike? Had a little run again fasted this morning hit 200 cals again but my legs especially my calves feel batterd, did no running or cardio for years.
> 
> still win dads race every year at step daughters school tho. :thumbup1:
> 
> View attachment 158789


 Ye on a road bike, I'm now a lycra wvnker unfortunately.

When I was doing indoor cardio I found the cross trainer and a good house music play list best to hammer some good calories.

You gonna post weekly weight loss? Quite interested to see how things progress for you.

I'm gonna do a 6 week cut roughly starting today I think, just started a cruise myself so will cut slightly throughout the cruise I'm thinking.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Ye on a road bike, I'm now a lycra wvnker unfortunately.
> 
> When I was doing indoor cardio I found the cross trainer and a good house music play list best to hammer some good calories.
> 
> ...


 Yes mate every Friday morning fasted, then Fridays have a cheat day and eat what I like but not pig out and not this first Friday. I'm actually really enjoying it so far food actually tastes nice.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Yes mate every Friday morning fasted, then Fridays have a cheat day and eat what I like but not pig out and not this first Friday. I'm actually really enjoying it so far food actually tastes nice.


 That's what I remember from my last cut, absolutely loving every mouthful of food I was allowed!

Should be good I'll keep an eye out for your weigh ins.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

*Day 4*

did cardio fasted again this morning burnt around 200cals, was supposed to train legs tonight but legs feeling a little sore from starting my running so I'll try do legs tomorrow. Trained biceps and triceps again tonight, had a good pump.

diet still going well finding myself having a couple of tins of tuna before bed as I almost hit my cals but still have protein to eat, 280g of protein a day is my goal.

first weigh in fasted tommorow morning, not going to have a cheat day tomorrow as only been on diet 4 days. Got half a day booked in to have some work done on my sleeve tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

*Day 5*

i made a mistake with my original post I put my weight in at night obviously not fasted, first time I did my weight fasted first thing was Tuesday morning and was 102kg, I weighed in at 101.5kg today so half a kg loss in 4 days, I added npp and tren a in this week so don't know if that might give me a bit extra water weight?

Already getting acid reflux could it be possible one shot of 150mg tren ace could cause it? If not must be the orals I'd added in!

Didn't train today as was getting work done on my sleeve.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

tren gives me horrible acid reflux as does orals

could be either

grab yourself some omeprazole 
either go GP and complain of ongoing acid reflux and theyll prescribe you it or just buy it on ebay from sri lanka for about £10


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

Nice tat



Matt6210 said:


> *Day 5*
> 
> i made a mistake with my original post I put my weight in at night obviously not fasted, first time I did my weight fasted first thing was Tuesday morning and was 102kg, I weighed in at 101.5kg today so half a kg loss in 4 days, I added npp and tren a in this week so don't know if that might give me a bit extra water weight?
> 
> ...


 Nice tat, get some added to my sleeve Monday! :thumb


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

swole troll said:


> tren gives me horrible acid reflux as does orals
> 
> could be either
> 
> ...


 Already got them mate on my prescription.... thought this may happen, be strange that one shot of tren ace could cause it?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Already got them mate on my prescription.... thought this may happen, be strange that one shot of tren ace could cause it?


 oh one shot lol nah wont be that then

orals can bring it on fairly rapid though (within a week IME)

either way omep will sort you out


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Sparkey said:


> Personally quite a lot I'd change on your cycle, but we all have to try these things for ourselves.
> 
> However I will give you my opinion -
> 
> ...


 Cheers for that mate I appreciate your detailed input, I'm not looking to go as low as you go tbh I just want visible abs really and lower body fat for next bulk, see how I go I may change my mind as I go on. I did think water retention with high test may be a problem. Do you think i should start clen and or yohimbine now then? I was going to put winny or var in at the end and/or masteron, I thought my body fat would be to high at moment for it to work well. My cals and macros look ok in your opinion for now? As for water retention on growth in my experience as your body gets used to the dose it's not so bad.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Cheers for that mate I appreciate your detailed input, I'm not looking to go as low as you go tbh I just want visible abs really and lower body fat for next bulk, see how I go I may change my mind as I go on. I did think water retention with high test may be a problem. Do you think i should start clen and or yohimbine now then? I was going to put winny or var in at the end and/or masteron, I thought my body fat would be to high at moment for it to work well. My cals and macros look ok in your opinion for now? As for water retention on growth in my experience as your body gets used to the dose it's not so bad.


 Cheers for quoting as I lost my initial post trying to edit derrrr.

Do you think i should start clen and or yohimbine now then?

I personally would get your diet on point and see how much you can drop off just by being in a deficit.

I put on far too much this year in my winter bulk, 5 1/2 stones to be exact (17st 7lbs) and managed to lose 3 of those stones again just with a deficit and cardio.

The next stone however was a nightmare and I sat at the same weight for a month (give or take 3-4 lbs).

I'm now down to 13st 7lbs (4 stone down) and 9 weeks left of this years cut.

This is where I added in the T3 and clen and the weightloss restarted.

Add the clen and possibly T3 in later when you stall (and you will ).

Yohimbine is better left until your 12% and under really, it's really only for the very last bit of ab fat.

Masteron is better run for a lot longer, I personally would run it through the whole cut and taper up to 800mg wk.

Macros and deficit wise, if your losing 0.5 - 1.5lbs per week then everything is fine really.

As far as growth dose is concerned, you'd be better off running less in your cut and more in your future bulk.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Sparkey said:


> Cheers for quoting as I lost my initial post trying to edit derrrr.
> 
> Do you think i should start clen and or yohimbine now then?
> 
> ...


 Ok mate I've got your original post quoted there for help when I start stalling. I wanted to avoid t3 as read a bit about it burning muscle aswel as fat?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Ok mate I've got your original post quoted there for help when I start stalling. I wanted to avoid t3 as read a bit about it burning muscle aswel as fat?


 Not enough that you would ever notice bud, you are going to lose physical size, that in itself can be a fair psychological hurdle for some but as far as losing muscle on T3, never seen it myself.

Not only that the test will be sparing muscle also.

What you may need to give some thought to is, I've always said you need to lose around 2 - 2.5 stones, to take you from 20% BF to around 10% BF this obviously comes with physical size loss, however you will actually look bigger the leaner you get because of the definition.

View attachment 150489


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

@Sparkey another thing wanted to ask you mate, you said 75mg tren ace eod, I'm currently doing 150mg e3d you think make much difference?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> @Sparkey another thing wanted to ask you mate, you said 75mg tren ace eod, I'm currently doing 150mg e3d you think make much difference?


 As far as Tren is concerned I believe more is not better,

It really depends how you get on with the stuff, but 450 will show little more than 300 apart from the sides.

I also believe that the frequency of smaller injections goes somewhere towards helping the sides.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> Decided to do my first cut, weathers been sunny and felt like a fat c**t with my top off and found my self holding my breath in, so finally bit the bullet and gone for it!! That and maybe a little persuasion from some board members @Frandeman among them :thumb . Looking at pictures now think I may have been in denial for a while!!! So it's on!!!
> 
> *Gear*
> 
> ...


 Do you not think 2700 calories is to low for you? I don't know because everyone is different. I know I start to loose weight when I go below around 3300 but then again I could be carrying more fat than you


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Jack of blades said:


> Do you not think 2700 calories is to low for you? I don't know because everyone is different. I know I start to loose weight when I go below around 3300 but then again I could be carrying more fat than you


 What you weigh mate?


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> What you weigh mate?


 Usually 16 and half stone


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Sparkey said:


> Not enough that you would ever notice bud, you are going to lose physical size, that in itself can be a fair psychological hurdle for some but as far as losing muscle on T3, never seen it myself.
> 
> Not only that the test will be sparing muscle also.
> 
> ...


 He doesn't look bigger though he just looks skinnier and weaker lol


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Jack of blades said:


> He doesn't look bigger though he just looks skinnier and weaker lol


 I would say he looks better but not bigger.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> Some going mate, on your bike? Had a little run again fasted this morning hit 200 cals again but my legs especially my calves feel batterd, did no running or cardio for years.
> 
> still win dads race every year at step daughters school tho. :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


 You look frigin huge next to the normal people lol. The normies


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Jack of blades said:


> You look frigin huge next to the normal people lol. The normies


 Bet I've got 4 stone on them all and still faster!


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

*Day 7*

pinned yesterday, ran 3km fasted this morning, didn't do weights this afternoon. Lost 1.6kg in first week (3 and a half pound). Diets starting to get a little boring already, think I may order 2 or 3 muscle food meals a day.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Omg !

If you start looking like Zyzz I don't know what I 'll do

x


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

anna1 said:


> Omg !
> 
> If you start looking like Zyzz I don't know what I 'll do
> 
> x


 Zyzz??


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Zyzz??


 See image

just kidding. It will do you good just a tad of weight loss for now but don't go crazy about it

x


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

anna1 said:


> See image
> 
> just kidding. It will do you good just a tad of weight loss for now but don't go crazy about it
> 
> ...


 Nah I won't don't think I'd want to drop below 15 stone tbh, see how it goes.... it's nice having a different focus


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> *Day 7*
> 
> pinned yesterday, ran 3km fasted this morning, didn't do weights this afternoon. Lost 1.6kg in first week (3 and a half pound). Diets starting to get a little boring already, think I may order 2 or 3 muscle food meals a day.


 What stuff you eating? Start varying it some? It does get easy to get stuck in a rutt eating repetitive meals.

That lean chef cookbook might help


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> What stuff you eating? Start varying it some? It does get easy to get stuck in a rutt eating repetitive meals.
> 
> That lean chef cookbook might help


 A lot of chicken and a lot of tuna mate, I've got my protein high so hard to get the amount in and still be in my cals.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> Decided to do my first cut, weathers been sunny and felt like a fat c**t with my top off and found my self holding my breath in, so finally bit the bullet and gone for it!! That and maybe a little persuasion from some board members @Frandeman among them :thumb . Looking at pictures now think I may have been in denial for a while!!! So it's on!!!
> 
> *Gear*
> 
> ...


 In, but Christ that's a lot of gear for a cut.

Half that would be more than enough.

But in for nudes.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Late but in for this, be good to see how you get on mate


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

simonboyle said:


> In, but Christ that's a lot of gear for a cut.
> 
> Half that would be more than enough.
> 
> But in for nudes.





CG88 said:


> Late but in for this, be good to see how you get on mate


 Cheers lads!!


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Waiting for Matt to grow a pretty fringe and start "throwing shapes" at raves asking guys if "you mad bra?"


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Oioi said:


> Waiting for Matt to grow a pretty fringe and start "throwing shapes" at raves asking guys if "you mad bra?"


 :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

*day 9*

pretty sure tren fu**ing my sleep up already, finding it hard to get to sleep then wake up at a stupid o'clock. Acid reflux has settled down with omeprazole.

Going shopping later going to get a real broad selection of meat, week on chicken and tuna did me in!!!

Slight change to my gear I'm leaving growth at 5iu eod like @Sparkey suggested and pinning 300mg test e, 150mg tren ace and 150mg npp e3d.

Im finding cals easy to sustain and not really feeling that hungry if anything I'm under on protein so good selection of meat later will help, also going to buy just a basic whey to help me get protein in, currently got a USN protein drink with carbs in aswell.

Finding it hard adjusting to training by myself again, haven't really been feeling it!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> *day 9*
> 
> pretty sure tren fu**ing my sleep up already, finding it hard to get to sleep then wake up at a stupid o'clock. Acid reflux has settled down with omeprazole.
> 
> ...


 My last cut although not as big as you was 400mg test 25mg winni, bumped to 50mg for 7 weeks. 3.5 @25 3.5 @50 and was very successful imo with no sides at all.

Next cut will be slightly higher but I've decided now that I'm gonna cut on minimal gear and bulk on more as I feel there's no need for higher doses when you are just trying to hold on to the muscle you already have

Regarding sleep. Get some sleepeze from boots. The 50mg one per night ones. They have helped me loads this cycle. Can really tell the difference the nights I take to the nights I don't.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Abc987 said:


> My last cut although not as big as you was 400mg test 25mg winni, bumped to 50mg for 7 weeks. 3.5 @25 3.5 @50 and was very successful imo with no sides at all.
> 
> Next cut will be slightly higher but I've decided now that I'm gonna cut on minimal gear and bulk on more as I feel there's no need for higher doses when you are just trying to hold on to the muscle you already have
> 
> Regarding sleep. Get some sleepeze from boots. The 50mg one per night ones. They have helped me loads this cycle. Can really tell the difference the nights I take to the nights I don't.


 Yeah I may realise dont need steroids this high on a cut but like I said was little paranoid being first time, think from now I'm going to do 2 3month blasts a year.... 1 bulk and 1 cut. Looking to add in var or winny on second month.

Ill take a look at the sleepeze mate cheers.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeah I may realise dont need steroids this high on a cut but like I said was little paranoid being first time, think from now I'm going to do 2 3month blasts a year.... 1 bulk and 1 cut. Looking to add in var or winny on second month.
> 
> Ill take a look at the sleepeze mate cheers.


 Use winni if it for a short period. Var from my experience needs to be run a lot longer 8-10 weeks ideally. I've run before and didn't get going until week 4 and needs to be run 75-100mg

winni is my favourite compound. I get no sides apart from some acid reflux although last cycle I didn't. It only needs to be run at 50mg so a lot cheaper and by week 2 strength is on the up!

im not saying don't run var because I think I'll try it again myself but if you're thinking anything less than 7 weeks go winni


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

*Day 12*

Little update as haven't posted in couple days, diet going well didn't weigh myself Friday as didn't have a good day on Thursday, went out for food and couldn't count my calories very well!!

Think I've lost just under half a stone already getting comments that I look better, tren in full effect patience getting little thin.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Update pic! Only top half but think looking leaner!!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Matt6210 said:


> Update pic! Only top half but think looking leaner!!
> 
> View attachment 159407


 Would share a protein shake with / 10 x


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

AestheticManlet said:


> Would share a protein shake with / 10 x


 You don't know how much that means coming from you buddy I'd give you half my post workout protein shake any day of the week x


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lean Chef checking in

Post your diet fatty :tt2:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> Lean Chef checking in
> 
> Post your diet fatty :tt2:


 2750 cals mate, 276g protein 276g carbs, 61g fat. Diet varies from day to day porridge in morning with piece of fruit and some meat normally chicken at breakfast, next meal meat (varying it from day to day, gammon, meatballs, fish, lamb) frozen veg and basmati rice, next meal I normally just have some meat (one of above) And fruit. have a USN protein shake after gym which has carbs on as well. Then at night I just make up my cals and macros with tuna and toast normally. Going to order just a basic whey protein when I've finished one I've got.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> 2750 cals mate, 276g protein 276g carbs, 61g fat. Diet varies from day to day porridge in morning with piece of fruit and some meat normally chicken at breakfast, next meal meat (varying it from day to day, gammon, meatballs, fish, lamb) frozen veg and basmati rice, next meal I normally just have some meat (one of above) And fruit. have a USN protein shake after gym which has carbs on as well. Then at night I just make up my cals and macros with tuna and toast normally. Going to order just a basic whey protein when I've finished one I've got.


 You supposed to be dieting LOL

Will take you forever like that and no one enjoy dieting

Drop calories protein and fats

No fruit I bet if yo put all calories in mfp will be more than that


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> You supposed to be dieting LOL
> 
> Will take you forever like that and no one enjoy dieting
> 
> ...


 It's going well mate dropped over half a stone in under 2 weeks, gotta remember I started at 16 and a half stone, and was eating 5k cals a day.

and I am enjoying it lol, feels nice to like food again and not stuffing myself constantly and feeling bloated etc..


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> You supposed to be dieting LOL
> 
> Will take you forever like that and no one enjoy dieting
> 
> ...


 And it's not more I'm useing my fitness pal.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Things seem to be going well!

Your macros sound pretty bang on calorie wise. I'm cutting on 2200, started at 86kg, down to 82kg so they sound fair accurate for your weight etc.

You pushing the cardio any harder?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Matt6210 said:


> It's going well mate dropped over half a stone in under 2 weeks, gotta remember I started at 16 and a half stone, and was eating 5k cals a day.
> 
> and I am enjoying it lol, feels nice to like food again and not stuffing myself constantly and feeling bloated etc..


 Stick as you are mate only reduce when weight stalls :thumbup1:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Things seem to be going well!
> 
> Your macros sound pretty bang on calorie wise. I'm cutting on 2200, started at 86kg, down to 82kg so they sound fair accurate for your weight etc.
> 
> You pushing the cardio any harder?


 No mate not yet, I was going to push cardio harder when I stall try adding more cardio before I drop more cals.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

In

@The-Real-Deal take note x


----------



## MM84 (Jun 8, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> 2750 cals mate, 276g protein 276g carbs, 61g fat. Diet varies from day to day porridge in morning with piece of fruit and some meat normally chicken at breakfast, next meal meat (varying it from day to day, gammon, meatballs, fish, lamb) frozen veg and basmati rice, next meal I normally just have some meat (one of above) And fruit. have a USN protein shake after gym which has carbs on as well. Then at night I just make up my cals and macros with tuna and toast normally. Going to order just a basic whey protein when I've finished one I've got.


 Bulk powders have 33% off with code "burn33" Just now.

5kg of whey for £38 :thumb


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

I ate this as my first cheat meal and thought of you aha


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> I ate this as my first cheat meal and thought of you aha
> 
> View attachment 159459
> 
> ...


 s**t bro that's some cals!! My cheat days nothing on that, I'm not really finding the cals hard tho under eating if anything think tren suppressing my appetite, what flavour shake you have?

you back in uk?


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

Oioi said:


> I ate this as my first cheat meal and thought of you aha
> 
> View attachment 159459
> 
> ...


 Aww that's kinda nice, @Matt6210 u were thought of today


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Kayleigh8 said:


> Aww that's kinda nice, @Matt6210 u were thought of today


 Atleast someone thinks about me hey?


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

Matt6210 said:


> Atleast someone thinks about me hey?


 I'm always thinking about you :redface:


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> s**t bro that's some cals!! My cheat days nothing on that, I'm not really finding the cals hard tho under eating if anything think tren suppressing my appetite, what flavour shake you have?
> 
> you back in uk?


 I've come for a visit ye.

Had peanut butter shake, was banging aha.

I've been good the rest of the time, happy with my loss so far. The person I'm staying with in the UK was supposed to of got me fish n eggs etc but didn't so I destroyed a five guys after passing 1 earlier in the day.

Talking of shakes I've recently got a few flavors of dymatize, not the cheapest but tasty as fuuuk! Could neck em for fun, birthday cake and cookies n creme! Banging.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

*Day 14*

weighed in this morning fasted at 99kg, so -3kg in two weeks, feeling really good, slightly weaker in gym but feel like I look so much better, getting compliments in gym for first time in ages, couple people saying I looked bigger. Will add in yohimbine or/and winstrol in couple weeks.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Oioi said:


> I've come for a visit ye.
> 
> Had peanut butter shake, was banging aha.
> 
> ...


 fu**ing love a five guys, best burger imo


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> *Day 14*
> 
> weighed in this morning fasted at 99kg, so -3kg in two weeks, feeling really good, slightly weaker in gym but feel like I look so much better, getting compliments in gym for first time in ages, couple people saying I looked bigger. Will add in yohimbine or/and winstrol in couple weeks.


 It's amazing when you cut and lose weight but muscles start to take shape how you look bigger to others.

Keep up the good work as it's gonna get harder lol :thumb


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Abc987 said:


> It's amazing when you cut and lose weight but muscles start to take shape how you look bigger to others.
> 
> Keep up the good work as it's gonna get harder lol :thumb


 My face looks a lot better aswell, didn't realise how bloated my fu**ing face was till I look back at pics now.

Obviously this is a pre cut pic but look at my fu**ing cheeks lol


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

Matt6210 said:


> My face looks a lot better aswell, didn't realise how bloated my fu**ing face was till I look back at pics now.
> 
> Obviously this is a pre cut pic but look at my fu**ing cheeks lol
> 
> View attachment 159507


 Fat c**t :lol:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Kayleigh8 said:


> Fat c**t :lol:


 That's nice lol


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

Abc987 said:


> That's nice lol


 I'm aloud to say it


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Kayleigh8 said:


> I'm aloud to say it


 Friends or he's upset you?


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

Abc987 said:


> Friends or he's upset you?


 Friends with benefits :lol: @Matt6210 u gone rather quiet lol


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

:whistling:


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

Abc987 said:


> Friends or he's upset you?


 U really do get more than good knowledgable advice from this site I must say :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> *Day 14*
> 
> weighed in this morning fasted at 99kg, so -3kg in two weeks, feeling really good, slightly weaker in gym but feel like I look so much better, getting compliments in gym for first time in ages, couple people saying I looked bigger. Will add in yohimbine or/and winstrol in couple weeks.


 Under 100 club now mate, you must look like flat Stanley x


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Heavyassweights said:


> Under 100 club now mate, you must look like flat Stanley x


 Nope 3D bro!!! :thumb


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Nope 3D bro!!! :thumb


 You been inside @Kayleigh8 ?


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

Heavyassweights said:


> You been inside @Kayleigh8 ?


 He's been there many of times!!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Kayleigh8 said:


> He's been there many of times!!


 Picsofyoucreampiedoricallbullshit


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

Heavyassweights said:


> Picsofyoucreampiedoricallbullshit


 No can do sorry there in the wank bank :whistling:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Heavyassweights said:


> Picsofyoucreampiedoricallbullshit


 Might have a go on it soon infact x


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

Matt6210 said:


> Might have a go on it soon infact x


 Uve had ur quoter for today x


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Jaysus this log got a bit awkward...


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> Jaysus this log got a bit awkward...


 Letting your bird join the forum your on is new level.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> Letting your bird join the forum your on is new level.


 How in loving fvck is Fatty Matty gonna white knight around the place now?! Some things are sacred.


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

RexEverthing said:


> How in loving fvck is Fatty Matty gonna white knight around the place now?! Some things are sacred.


 Didn't realise he meant that much to u tbh! Don't worry he's all urs :thumbup1:


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

Heavyassweights said:


> Letting your bird join the forum your on is new level.


 Didn't know they made u the ukm police :whistling: it's absolutely shocking that two people of the opposite sex can have the same interests :thumbup1:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Kayleigh8 said:


> Didn't know they made u the ukm police :whistling: it's absolutely shocking that two people of the opposite sex can have the same interests :thumbup1:


 now you know


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

Heavyassweights said:


> now you know


 I also no I couldn't give a hoot :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Pair of you stop clogging my log up!!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Pair of you stop clogging my log up!!


 You know you need to post a pic of your bird or your just pen pals

ukm rules


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Heavyassweights said:


> You know you need to post a pic of your bird or your just pen pals
> 
> ukm rules


 You know what they say about rules..... there for breaking.


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

Heavyassweights said:


> You know you need to post a pic of your bird or your just pen pals
> 
> ukm rules


 There's one on my profile why the need for him to post one?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> In
> 
> @The-Real-Deal take note x


 Nah I'm in the muscle building game, none of this pencil dick skinny s**t...

Good luck Mathew, your hair looks nice from the back :whistling:


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> Letting your bird join the forum your on is new level.


 Not heard of the term Cuckold mate?

Some people love watching better, more physically impressive and hung men have a go :whistling:


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Update pic! Only top half but think looking leaner!!
> 
> View attachment 159407


 Haha I get mad veins on my temples as soon as I start tren too :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

*Day 16*

dropped cals slightly today down to 2500, added in clen at 80mcg today, hopefully take it to 140 - 160mcg, felt slightly shaky in the gym when was sat on a bench more like a trembling like when you get cold but apart from that been fine.

Trained chest, feeling quite a bit weaker already could only bench 140kg for 7, used to piss that for 10 no bother and it wouldn't be my heaviest set, I suppose it can be expected.

Diet going well still avoiding chicken, loving lamb at moment!! Only thing I miss/crave is milk!! I used to drink loads of it!


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> *Day 16*
> 
> dropped cals slightly today down to 2500, added in clen at 80mcg today, hopefully take it to 140 - 160mcg, felt slightly shaky in the gym when was sat on a bench more like a trembling like when you get cold but apart from that been fine.
> 
> ...


 WHats the daily diet looking like?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> *Day 16*
> 
> dropped cals slightly today down to 2500, added in clen at 80mcg today, hopefully take it to 140 - 160mcg, felt slightly shaky in the gym when was sat on a bench more like a trembling like when you get cold but apart from that been fine.
> 
> ...


 Have you started Winni yet?

That'll get the strength back up


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

RexEverthing said:


> WHats the daily diet looking like?


 Varies from day to day bro, porridge every morning with chicken or gammon usually, have a basmati rice meal a day with meat lamb maybe and veg, will have protein shake after I train, then will have just a meal with meat and bit of fruit as normally don't have many carbs left, then at night I'll just make my macros up with tuna, chicken, fruit.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Abc987 said:


> Have you started Winni yet?
> 
> That'll get the strength back up


 Not yet mate going to add orals in last month.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> Not yet mate going to add orals in last month.


 6 weeks would be my advise. 4 weeks is enough for a little boost but 6 weeks of winni at the end of your cycle will be great


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

*Day 18*

update pic!


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> *Day 18*
> 
> update pic!
> 
> View attachment 159713


 Ay, bloody ell, is that a "visable abb" I spy there?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Ay, bloody ell, is that a "visable abb" I spy there?


 lol not started training abs yet going to put them in eod next week before cardio


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Looking good mate


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Not seen an update for a while? Still cutting? What ye lost so far?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Not seen an update for a while? Still cutting? What ye lost so far?


 I lost a strone and 4 pounds mate in 4 weeks, but I started bulking again I'm doing my first comp in November nabba first timers one, I've got a coach and he told me to bulk again for 3 weeks before I start my 12 week comp prep with him.

This is a picture today.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> I lost a strone and 4 pounds mate in 4 weeks, but I started bulking again I'm doing my first comp in November nabba first timers one, I've got a coach and he told me to bulk again for 3 weeks before I start my 12 week comp prep with him.
> 
> This is a picture today.
> 
> View attachment 160145


 Look at the difference! Delts and traps looking miles better!

Fair play to you. Definatley a good change.

Check you out, you're gonna look all tanned and pretty ahahah


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Look at the difference! Delts and traps looking miles better!
> 
> Fair play to you. Definatley a good change.
> 
> Check you out, you're gonna look all tanned and pretty ahahah


 Lol cheers bro, it was about 3 and a half weeks the cut, look a lot better, look bigger, I'll be doing a proper cut to stage condition after 3 weeks of bulking.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> I lost a strone and 4 pounds mate in 4 weeks, but I started bulking again I'm doing my first comp in November nabba first timers one, I've got a coach and he told me to bulk again for 3 weeks before I start my 12 week comp prep with him.
> 
> This is a picture today.
> 
> View attachment 160145


 Looking good mate. You look far better. Curious as to why you are bulking for 3 weeks? Won't add any real muscle tissue in that time scale. Good luck in your first comp. You will enjoy it.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

boutye911 said:


> Looking good mate. You look far better. Curious as to why you are bulking for 3 weeks? Won't add any real muscle tissue in that time scale. Good luck in your first comp. You will enjoy it.


 Yea cheers bro, just following coaches advice mate I'm guessing he just want me kinda fresh for his whole 12 week prep, if I had carried on cutting I would of been cutting an extra 6 weeks on top of 12 before show maybe lost more muscle mass don't no bud.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> Yea cheers bro, just following coaches advice mate I'm guessing he just want me kinda fresh for his whole 12 week prep, if I had carried on cutting I would of been cutting an extra 6 weeks on top of 12 before show maybe lost more muscle mass don't no bud.


 Yea fair enough pal. I think you will come in pretty decent at the end of your prep. Be good to see. Then when your done add the size back on and get that bench up. There's more than 200kg in you. :thumbup1:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

boutye911 said:


> Yea fair enough pal. I think you will come in pretty decent at the end of your prep. Be good to see. Then when your done add the size back on and get that bench up. There's more than 200kg in you. :thumbup1:


 Lol hopefully on both counts mate, thanks for that really appreciate it! :thumb


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

That's my man, proud of u


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Just read this thread, I'll try and follow even though I ain't in the dieting game.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> I lost a strone and 4 pounds mate in 4 weeks, but I started bulking again I'm doing my first comp in November nabba first timers one, I've got a coach and he told me to bulk again for 3 weeks before I start my 12 week comp prep with him.
> 
> This is a picture today.
> 
> View attachment 160145


 Looking tight there :thumbup1:


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

thought youd be more interested in doing a meet than a show with that monstrous bench.

you got your condition in quick comparing that garden picture to the gym one.

cant fu**ing wait to cut myself!


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

swole troll said:


> thought youd be more interested in doing a meet than a show with that monstrous bench.
> 
> you got your condition in quick comparing that garden picture to the gym one.
> 
> cant fu**ing wait to cut myself!


 Yeah would definitely like to try some strength stuff in future mate, see how this show goes tho.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

First ever pic with visible abs??

View attachment 160325


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> First ever pic with visible abs??
> 
> View attachment 160325


 Looking good mate. Delts are looking good

keep it up


----------

